# Miyazaki's Ponyo to Open in North America This Summer



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Anime News Network:

*Miyazaki's Ponyo to Open in North America This Summer*


> The Nikkei financial news source reports that Studio Ghibli plans to open Hayao Miyazaki's latest film, _Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea_, in North American theaters this summer. The film will be the first salvo in Ghibli's renewed advertising and publicity campaign to break into the North American market.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

